
Show HN: Realtime website analytics for ALL your sites - _ao789
https://statvoo.com/
======
BartBoch
This tool would have got a much better traction if it would offer for free
error tracking.

In the world of Google Analytics, you need to offer exceptional value to grow
your user base and then try to figure out later on, on how to close the
customers by listening to their feature requests.

~~~
_ao789
Thanks for the great feedback. We'd actually been thinking about doing this
for a while and you rocked the tipping point!

Error analytics is now FREE!

Take a look here for the latest updates:
[https://statvoo.com/plans](https://statvoo.com/plans)

